# Sunday Special - Numbers Game



## luckytrim (Apr 29, 2018)

Sunday Special - Numbers Game

Fill in the blanks with the correct number...

1. _____ days of Lent
2. _____ miles in the Tour de France
3. _____ years between the end of WWI and the start of  WWII
4. _____ Lords a'Leaping
5. _____ Pillars of Islam
6. _____ U.S. Presidents who've been impeached
7. _____ The only even Prime Number
8. _____ O'clock High   (Film Title)
9. _____ faces of Harvey Dent
10. ____ highest intensity rating on the Fujita  Scale
11. ____ Pips on a pair of dice
12. ____ members of the Village People
13. ____ letters in the Greek Alphabet
14. ____ Disney Parks world-wide
15. ____ No-Hitters pitched by Nolan Ryan
16. ____ miles equals one degree of latitude at the  Equator
17. ____ Little Foys 
18. ____ "Oh, My Darling, Clementine's" shoe size
19. ____ players on a men's field lacrosse team
20. ____ LXIII minus LVII
  .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - 40
2. - 2,200
3. - 21
4. - 10
5. - 5
6. - 2
7. - 2
8. - 12
9. - 2
10. - 5
11. - 42
12. - 6
13. - 24
14. - 6
15. - 7
16. - 69
17. - 7
18. - 9
19. - 10
20 - 6


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 29, 2018)

____number I got correct.

10


----------

